# Beans in France



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Im soon to be moving to France, Chamonix, for my new job. So does anyone know any good roasters in France or which UK ones offer European shipping at a reasonable rate?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've always found the coffee in France dire. I'm hoping someone answers this with some good news


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've always found the coffee in France dire too.

Here are a few articles on Sprudge to get you started

http://sprudge.com/the-best-of-frances-roasting-scene-at-matamata-paris-70243.html

http://sprudge.com/the-fabulous-paris-coffee-lifestyle-of-david-nigel-flynn-as-told-by-vic-frankowski-67700.html

I don't know if mainland postage costs would be less than UK for ordering coffee, but I'd investigate that too. Some good roasters to check are Caffenation (Belgium) Bonanza (Germany) Tim Wendelboe (Norway) The Barn (Germany) Headfirst (NL)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Belleville roasters in Paris


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I've just come back from France, not Chamonix, but Western France.

I was surprised to find quite a few coffee roasters in large-ish towns/cities.

I was in Angers, and found 3 roasters just walking around.

One shop/roaster said they only roast enough beans for a week, so they seem to know what's what.

I agree most coffee sold in the cafés is not that good, but I bought some beans from a shop in Angers, used them this morning, and was pretty impressed.

I think the thing is, coffee roasting is 'no big deal' over there, so you'll just stumble on them... it's a bit more niche-e here.

I paid €4.95 for 250g... Not as cheap as rave, but as cheap as normal supermarket bags, and infinitely better.

Keep us posted.

w


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

I've bought greens from Cataldi https://www.caffe-cataldi.fr/en/, nice guy, roasts a bit light for my taste though.

These guys are also meant to be decent but I haven't tried them yet http://www.cafemokxa.com


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Cafemokxa looks good will definitely have try that one!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Maxicoffee for greens, Pfaff, Cataldi. A couple of kg from Maxicoffee and postage is free. Usually takes 3 days.

Maxicoffee has an interesting "Bonnes Affaires" page with reconditioned & ex-display machines. Broken ones too for cannibalising.

These folk will help too: http://expresso.cultureforum.net/


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.telescopecafe.com in Paris.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If you get stuck I could send you some from rave or somewhere periodically.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've heard of Cataldi, supposed to be very nice so I'd be interested to see what you think of them.


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had good dealings with MaxiCoffee for equipment - got the Rocket from one of their bonnes affaires for a very decent price and some other bits and bobs. Can't comment on their roasted beans as I haven't tried any.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Bottier said:


> http://www.telescopecafe.com in Paris.


Bit confused by this as I don't see any beans for sale on their site. Is it just a good cafe?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

wilse said:


> I've just come back from France, not Chamonix, but Western France.
> 
> I was surprised to find quite a few coffee roasters in large-ish towns/cities.
> 
> ...


What's the name of the shop in Angers from which you bought the coffee?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Another vote for Bellville !

They are super good.

Lyles ( trendy London restaurant with "famed" coffee ) imports

Belville beans for their cafe.

Telescope stopped roasting a couple of years ago, they

mostly serve Hasbean at their excellent cafe ( my fav coffe in Paris )

Another one to try is Cafe Lomi.

Coutume are supposed to be good, but

no web shop.

-JKK


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Coutume do have a web shop now. See link below.

http://www.coutumecafe.com/fr/9-cafes


----------



## Bottier (Apr 10, 2015)

Dunk said:


> Bit confused by this as I don't see any beans for sale on their site. Is it just a good cafe?


Sorry, forgot to add that this is the French roaster recommended on the Rapha a Cycle Club barista's blog which might help it make sense.

http://pages.rapha.cc/interview/baristas


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahhh cool, that's a good list to have saved! Thanks.


----------

